# Mahlkonig service



## k-suden (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am the proud owner of a Mahlkonig Prom which unfortunately needs a service, does anyone know were I can get it done. The shop from were it came has gone and Mahlkonig website is as much use as a chocolate coffee pot.

thanks Keith


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What's wrong with the grinder


----------



## k-suden (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi It will only run for a second or two so it looks like the speed or load control need resetting


----------

